# Colt Single Action grips ?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I saw a pair of grips recently and now am curious about them.

These grips are two-piece style, dark brown wood, maybe rosewood. They were low-sheen finish and checkered. The checkering pattern had the fluer-de-lis pattern at top and bottom.

Anybody know who might be the maker of these?

Bob Wright


----------

